# Plant ID Please



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's the story. I had to make a trip to Fastenal today to get some things. The last time I was in there I seen a plant I liked and today I asked the girl behind the counter what it was. She said, "I have no idea. My mother gave it to me because it's hard to kill and I'm horrible with plants." She then said word that made my day tons better, "Go ahead and take a cutting." I didn't hesitate and got a cutting as she got me a wet towel.

It is a hanging type plant with, I think, purple flowers.


















Thanks,
Brad


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

It looks a lot like mistletoe. I'm not sure how that will do in a viv. Did she wink at you when you asked about it? I think she likes you.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Not a mistletoe. Mistletoe of all types are parasites and need a host plant to live. You could never grow one on it's own. It's a succulent of some type. I've seen it before but forget the name. Not Viv suitable, but grow it on your patio or in a window


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

The succulent leaves with the pointy edging makes it look like a kalanchoe that has grown haywire...


----------

